# Snowflake's First Grooming!



## Snowflake14 (Dec 28, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice! Snowflake had a great time at the doggy daycare/groomers today. I can't believe how small she looks now!! 

Before and After photos:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

how adorable. 
I'm so glad you had a good experience there!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is precious!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

whimsy said:


> how adorable.





Molly120213 said:


> She is precious!


ARF! ARF! :kiss:

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She is just darling!


----------

